# Craftsman 1/2 hp garage door opener problem



## mterres (Nov 6, 2008)

I've replaced the drive and worm gear in my 1/2 hp Craftsman GD opener and now the unit will only runfor about two seconds one directionand then two seconds the other direction. Anyone have any tips for me?


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

did you follow the instructions on how to adjust the settings?

there are adjustments for up and down along with the force.


> Following are a few simple adjustments to keep your garage door operating properly and safely with a standard garage door opener. Be sure to refer to your owner's manual for proper calibrations.
> 
> ​
> *Adjust the up/down limits*
> ...


how do you people find this place anyway 

And will you be back


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Sounds like something is obstructing the movement and the thing is shutting itself down. Is the track true and unimpeded? Has anyone (mistakenly) used a lubricant on it that has hardened or congealed?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Besides the adjustments on the drive unit itself,
you can adjust the tension on the conterbalance spring
over the door.
Too much or not enough tension can trigger the load sensors.
The tension should be strong enough that you can easily
raise and lower the door by hand.
Too much tension and the door won't stay on the ground.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

So this is a brand new unit? Does it have limit switches on the track where the drive screw is, or beam sensors?

Like was mentioned, if the tension screw is set too light, as soon as it gets about 2-3 feet up it will go back down.

Now, does the door continuously go up and down, or just once?


----------

